# What makes Jannero Pargo smile? (bumped from April)



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

It's rare if not impossible to see a big beaming smile spread across the chops of Bulls point guard Jannero Pargo. Indeed, a small crooked smile would do. Yet that rarely happens either. Come rain or shine, Jannero is not happy.

When we lose, Jannero is not happy.












When we win, Jannero is not happy.













When Jannero is playing, he is not happy.













When Jannero is not playing, he is not happy.













When Jannero is hustling, he is not happy.













When he's working on his guns, he is not happy.













When he's picking up groupies, he is not happy.












When his team mates are sharing a joke, he is not happy.













When he is posing for pictures, he is not happy.













When he's posing for his NBA.com picture, he is not happy.













When he's signing autographs for fans, he is not happy.














When he's spending a night on the tiles, he is not happy.













When he's doing charity work, he is not happy.













When he's flipping off fans, he is not happy.













When he's got Ben's boner stuck in his face, he is not happy.













When he's in the company of the game's all time greats, he is not happy.














You could be fooled for thinking Jannero Pargo is a very unhappy man. And you might be correct in that assumption. I don't know, I've never met him.

But I do know that there's one thing that makes Jannero happy. It's the one thing that stirs feelings of joy inside him. And that one thing is abusing his team mates.














Hohoho! Look at Jannero and his ker-azy antics! What a fun man! :bowdown: 


His team mates love him all the same though.













:makeout:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: What makes Jannero Pargo smile?*

He smiles when he sees his paycheck.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: What makes Jannero Pargo smile?*

Repped X 10

I loved this post.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: What makes Jannero Pargo smile?*

:rofl: :rofl:

:clap:


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: What makes Jannero Pargo smile?*

Fantastic!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: What makes Jannero Pargo smile?*

Anybody else distrubed that the third grader is towering over Pargo?!

"Must spread rep around"


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: What makes Jannero Pargo smile?*

I feel like a just read a children's book about Jannero Pargo. See Jannero frown? Frown Jannero, frown! 

Funny stuff.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: What makes Jannero Pargo smile?*

Repped + 50,000,000 uCash points.


God, I can finally feel the giddy power of being a Nets mod!


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: What makes Jannero Pargo smile?*



Wynn said:


> "Must spread rep around"


Same here.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: What makes Jannero Pargo smile?*

Hey cool, I'm rich. Aflood with uCash.

We're all going for a pint and I'm buying. :wordyo:


----------



## ChiGuy_82 (May 31, 2004)

*Re: What makes Jannero Pargo smile?*

When he's picking up groupies, he is not happy.














If those are the kind of groupies he's picking up, no wonder he's not happy


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: What makes Jannero Pargo smile?*

Rep +, but Jannero Pargo is a terrible basketball player and does not deserve an amusing thread made in his name.

I know one thing that makes him smile though, and thats playing good basketball. Hence why you never see either.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: What makes Jannero Pargo smile?*

Malik and Jannero look pretty similar height wise there. That's a concern.


----------



## thenetsfan (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: What makes Jannero Pargo smile?*

That was a great post on Pargo.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: What makes Jannero Pargo smile?*

BUMP













:eek8: !!!

I guess we finally found what makes Jannero tick. Multi year contracts.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: What makes Jannero Pargo smile?*

Thats funny stuff, the whole time reading the thread one thought kept repeating in my head, "Who stalked Jannero to get all of those pics...and why doesn't he smile? Is he an alien like Steve Forbes who never blinks?"


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: What makes Jannero Pargo smile?*

Rep rep rep rep rep rep rep!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Honestly would you be smiling if you had a Jerry West transparency preceding you where ever you went? How many people do think have muttered apon seeing Jannero and his NBA wraith ,that he's no Jerry West?


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm going to bump this legendary thread, in honor of what happened last night, because I thought Pargo's deadpan, typical reaction was absolutely hilarious:

After he gets decapitated by Jason Kidd, he is not happy:


----------



## RageofDaBulls (Feb 2, 2007)

WOW!!! i Cant Beleave its been over 2 years since this thread was made.i remember it like it was yesterday..I really miss having Pargo on the team..


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Some of the pictures have disappeared, but this is still worth giving a bump...


----------

